#     1 8.2  2.0.34.13
1c8.2  2.0.34.13!      4  2011 !    . !         !      !  .      ( )!   ! ,       !   !        !

----------

( ):

_     ,   ,      ,      0%._

 ,            0% (      19.07)
           19-

----------


## eVentys

,      , ..      ,     .     1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)?         "   "

----------

*eVentys*,       1 8  . "  ",

----------


## eVentys

> *eVentys*,       1 8  . "  ",


,    .           ?

----------



----------


## eVentys

*    " "!
    ""!
    "   (.)"!*

       ,   .     ,      ?    ,

----------

